# Eclipse downloaden



## Xypses (24. Mrz 2008)

Hi

Könnt ihr mr einen link geben, bei dem ich Eclipse downloaden kann?? (Free)

Danke


----------



## byte (24. Mrz 2008)

hier


----------



## Kapitän (24. Mrz 2008)

gibt's eclipse eigentlich auf deutsch? Bzw. ist das brauchbar und gebräuchlich?


----------



## byte (24. Mrz 2008)

Nein, denn Sprache Nr. 1 beim Programmieren (auch in Java) ist Englisch.


----------



## Jango (24. Mrz 2008)

Eclipse selber ist englisch - aber es gibt ein deutsches Language Pack.  :wink:


----------



## TechnoJava (25. Mrz 2008)

Es gibt dort ja so viele Sachen, was soll ich nähmen?

-  SDK Language Packs
-  RCP Runtime Binary Language Packs
-  RCP SDK Language Packs
-  Platform Runtime Language Packs
-  latform SDK Language Packs
-  JDT Language Packs
-  JDT SDK Language Packs
-  PDE Language Packs
-  PDE SDK Language Packs
-  Equinox Language Packs
-  Equinox SDK Language Packs

Brauche ich eventuell alle?

Danke.

MfG.
TechnoJava


----------



## maki (25. Mrz 2008)

> Es gibt dort ja so viele Sachen, was soll ich nähmen?


Was brauchst du denn?


----------



## TechnoJava (25. Mrz 2008)

> Was brauchst du denn?


Das weis ich nicht, aber ich möchte Eclipse eindeutschen!


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mrz 2008)

Jedes Plugin hat logischerweise seine eigenen ResouceBundles.
Welche du installieren musst, hängt von deiner PlugIn Konfiguration ab.


----------



## TechnoJava (25. Mrz 2008)

Ich verwende Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers & gelegentlich Eclipse Classic 3.3.2 mit PlugIns wie Latex, C++, FatJar, Rechtschreibung PlugIn. Soll ich alle nähmen?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mrz 2008)

Die brauchst du alle, plus die Übersetzungen von FatJar, die EE Sachen, Latex, CDT, und das deutsche Wörterbuch für die Rechtschreibung.


----------



## TechnoJava (25. Mrz 2008)

Danke


----------

